# Canning chicken & rabbit stock question



## Treewhisper (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi folks
Every recipe i find in my books and on the internet says i need a pressure canner to can chicken & rabbit stock but i i dont have a pressure canner. 

Can it be done safely by water bath or is it too risky? If it can be done by water bath can you tell me the time for pint and quart jars?

Thanks!


----------



## froebeli (Feb 14, 2012)

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but you NEED a pressure canner for meat. You can't kill the bacteria present without the higher temps achieved with the pressure. 

Look for deals on line or search for a used one, but you won't be sorry for incurring the expense after you've tried one.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Bring a big ol' pot of water to low heat and drop in your quart jars making sure you have a rack for the jars. Set the heat to "HIGH" and your timer to "FOREVER". Every few hours, add more boiling water. Set your alarm for every 3-4 hours so you can get up in the middle of the night to add water to the pot. If, after a week or so, you need a quart of stock, just pick one out of the pot and use. By keeping the pot of water boiling away, you are, in essence, "preserving" your stock. eep:


----------



## margoC (Jul 26, 2007)

You need a pressure canner. You don't "need" an all american, whatever walmart has will work.

Once you have one you will find all kinds of things to can. I can venison, beef, chicken, beans. . . 

Its nice to be able to make stew or stroganoff in 15 minutes! If my freezer breaks or there is an extended power outage I can can the meat. Its my backup plan.


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

You can sucessfully boiling water can safely only those products that are acidic, with a pH of less than 4.5. Things like sour pickles, jellies, jams, sourkraut, ect.

For meat product or anything else that's not acidic only pressure canning will kill botulism spores that might be present.

Canning does NOT have to be expensive though. I bought a used Presto canner at the flea market for just 15$. It works just fine. I bought another no-name brand at the flea market, new in the box for 10$. Both have been sucessfully used to can meat products at home.

I happen to have autoclaving thermometers that record temperatures as high at 125C, and every used canner I've ever tested worked just fine, assuming it had a usable gasket.


----------

